# Canadion Geese



## misterblu (Feb 23, 2006)

Taken at Bradley Park on the South Hill of Puyallup:


----------



## dmp (Feb 23, 2006)

wow...very cool...HUGE detailed pics.


----------



## Annie (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice pic, but I hate those damn birds. Can they be hunted yet?


----------



## Nienna (Feb 23, 2006)

I love Canadian geese. Their honking is so cheerful.


----------



## misterblu (Feb 23, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> wow...very cool...HUGE detailed pics.



50% crops + heavy JPEG processing.  :


----------



## Annie (Feb 23, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> I love Canadian geese. Their honking is so cheerful.


They must just fly over your locale then. Sorry to be so negative but explanation here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19327&page=1&pp=15

post #5. BTW, my son was attacked by a gaggle of these when in the 5th grade. There is a pond about 25ft away from the playground.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 23, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> They must just fly over your locale then. Sorry to be so negative but explanation here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19327&page=1&pp=15
> 
> post #5. BTW, my son was attacked by a gaggle of these when in the 5th grade. There is a pond about 25ft away from the playground.


LOL! No wonder!
Yeah, they pretty much just fly over here.


----------



## dmp (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh - hey...That's ME wearing my wife's robe in Jon's avatar.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 23, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Oh - hey...That's ME wearing my wife's robe in Jon's avatar.


How did that happen?


----------



## Annie (Feb 23, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> How did that happen?


Well either Darin is a lot smaller than he thinks or Mary likes really big robes. Then again, it might be indecent, if in focus? :shocked:


----------



## Abbey Normal (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice pics!


Enter Grammarian 
Though it has become common to refer to these birds as Canadian Geese, their original and correct name is Canada Geese. At least until they get their passports. 
Exit Grammarian.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 23, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Well either Darin is a lot smaller than he thinks or Mary likes really big robes. Then again, it might be indecent, if in focus? :shocked:


Some things are best left unfocused.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 23, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Nice pic, but I hate those damn birds. Can they be hunted yet?


Yep...so many here and they never leave, there is a season on them.


----------



## Annie (Feb 23, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yep...so many here and they never leave, there is a season on them.


They never leave here either! To think they were 'endangered' 20 years or so ago. Damn green poops!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 23, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> They never leave here either! To think they were 'endangered' 20 years or so ago. Damn green poops!


BIG ONES TOO! :rotflmao:


----------



## Annie (Feb 23, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> BIG ONES TOO! :rotflmao:


Yeah! And slippery! :shocked:


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 23, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yeah! And slippery! :shocked:


  yep!


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 23, 2006)

They're huntable here.


----------



## misterblu (Feb 24, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> How did that happen?



D was feeling bold one day and decided to send me an embarassing picture over IM.  Before I could download it, he decided it would be in his best interests to cancel it.  He figured I would use it to embarass him.  :halo: 

He forgot that I have a large monitor.  I screen captured the little preview and blew it up.   :rotflmao:


----------



## Abbey Normal (Feb 24, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> D was feeling bold one day and decided to send me an embarassing picture over IM.  Before I could download it, he decided it would be in his best interests to cancel it.  He figured I would use it to embarass him.  :halo:
> 
> He forgot that I have a large monitor.  I screen captured the little preview and blew it up.   :rotflmao:



And we love you for it!


----------



## 5stringJeff (Feb 24, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> Taken at Bradley Park on the South Hill of Puyallup:



About 3 miles from my house!


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 24, 2006)

Is Puyallup pronounce: Poo Ya'll Up?

Because, if so, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Feb 24, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Is Puyallup pronounce: Poo Ya'll Up?
> 
> Because, if so, that'd be awesome.




I'd like to know that too. In my head, it sounds like puhyuhlip


----------



## dmp (Feb 24, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> I'd like to know that too. In my head, it sounds like puhyuhlip




pew-wal (Same w sound as in 'while', then 'al', like Al Pachino)-up

Or

"P'yoo-al-up" works too.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Feb 24, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> pew-wal (Same w sound as in 'while', then 'al', like Al Pachino)-up
> 
> Or
> 
> "P'yoo-al-up" works too.




So, it's Pew-Al-Up. I never thought of that! The beginning sounds like the pronunciation of the Pu in Puget Sound?


----------



## dmp (Feb 24, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> So, it's Pew-Al-Up. I never thought of that! The beginning sounds like the pronunciation of the Pu in Puget Sound?



Very close to that, yes..


----------



## Annie (Feb 24, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> D was feeling bold one day and decided to send me an embarassing picture over IM.  Before I could download it, he decided it would be in his best interests to cancel it.  He figured I would use it to embarass him.  :halo:
> 
> He forgot that I have a large monitor.  I screen captured the little preview and blew it up.   :rotflmao:


What are friends for?


----------



## misterblu (Feb 25, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> About 3 miles from my house!





For some reason, I thought you lived out closer to D.  3 miles in which direction?


----------



## misterblu (Feb 25, 2006)

A few more... taken in low light (5:30 - 6PM).  They're a little noisy/grainy, but I like them.

ISO 400:





ISO 800:


----------



## 5stringJeff (Feb 27, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> For some reason, I thought you lived out closer to D.  3 miles in which direction?



South-southeast.  I'm east of Meridian, just north of the Sunrise development.


----------



## misterblu (Mar 1, 2006)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> South-southeast.  I'm east of Meridian, just north of the Sunrise development.



I know the area.  A friend of mine lives out near 121st Ave E and 170th St E.


----------



## archangel (Mar 5, 2006)

They just fly down here in winter and take dumps all over our parks,people and damn...the golf courses! :bat:


----------



## sitarro (Mar 5, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Nice pics!
> 
> 
> Enter Grammarian
> ...



Good catch Abbey, being a bird illustrator and one who was with a wildbird rehab group years ago, it has always been like a screech on a blackboard to hear these majestic birds called by the wrong name(I know,that is a bit extreme). It is such a common mistake that I have had people want to argue with me about it when I have brought it up. Individuals don't bother me as much as publications or "experts", they really should know better.

There is an amazing market for trained dogs, usually male Border Collies, that golf courses in the North buy and keep specifically for getting rid of Canada geese. I have been on 3 that had great dogs that love to work all day attempting to herd these big birds. The geese eventually get tired of it and leave for a place without a dog. The birds that are a much larger pain in the ass are coots, nasty little water chickens that leave oily black slicks to step in. They just retreat to the water and wait for the dog to leave. I worked on a course outside of Las Vegas that had such a problem that they even hired some falconers. These little shits weren't even afraid of a Peregrine Falcon.

Nice shots blueman, the metering on that first shot is pretty tough, I like the way it came out. Do you use a polarizer? Is the water pretty shallow there, it looks like the bottom is showing through the water in some shots. The wing shot is really one I appreciate, beautiful. A note on those wings, they are capable of breaking predator's bones. A guy that I used to work with responded to a call about an injured snow goose. It had a leg injury and when my friend tried to catch him it dislocated his shoulder with one of it's wings. They will also pinch the crap out of you with those beaks. :blah2:  :blah2:


----------



## archangel (Mar 5, 2006)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Good catch Abbey, being a bird illustrator and one who was with a wildbird rehab group years ago, it has always been like a screech on a blackboard to hear these majestic birds called by the wrong name(I know,that is a bit extreme). It is such a common mistake that I have had people want to argue with me about it when I have brought it up. Individuals don't bother me as much as publications or "experts", they really should know better.
> 
> There is an amazing market for trained dogs, usually male Border Collies, that golf courses in the North buy and keep specifically for getting rid of Canada geese. I have been on 3 that had great dogs that love to work all day attempting to herd these big birds. The geese eventually get tired of it and leave for a place without a dog. The birds that are a much larger pain in the ass are coots, nasty little water chickens that leave oily black slicks to step in. They just retreat to the water and wait for the dog to leave. I worked on a course outside of Las Vegas that had such a problem that they even hired some falconers. These little shits weren't even afraid of a Peregrine Falcon.
> 
> Nice shots blueman, the metering on that first shot is pretty tough, I like the way it came out. Do you use a polarizer? Is the water pretty shallow there, it looks like the bottom is showing through the water in some shots. The wing shot is really one I appreciate, beautiful. A note on those wings, they are capable of breaking predator's bones. A guy that I used to work with responded to a call about an injured snow goose. It had a leg injury and when my friend tried to catch him it dislocated his shoulder with one of it's wings. They will also pinch the crap out of you with those beaks. :blah2:  :blah2:





Canada Geese...Canadian Geese...who says which is correct again? and even if either or other is correct who really cares? I make mistakes in here as do all...sometimes I go back and correct other times I don't...as if everyone in here can claim to not make grammer errors...I dare ya to name one who is error free!


----------



## sitarro (Mar 5, 2006)

archangel said:
			
		

> Canada Geese...Canadian Geese...who says which is correct again? and even if either or other is correct who really cares? I make mistakes in here as do all...sometimes I go back and correct other times I don't...as if everyone in here can claim to not make grammer errors...I dare ya to name one who is error free!




Missed the point Arch, I've heard that Arabs refer to them as Canadian.


----------



## misterblu (Mar 6, 2006)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Nice shots blueman, the metering on that first shot is pretty tough, I like the way it came out. Do you use a polarizer? Is the water pretty shallow there, it looks like the bottom is showing through the water in some shots. The wing shot is really one I appreciate, beautiful.



Thanks.  I didn't use a polarizer on these shots. The water is just fairly shallow in the area where I shot the pictures


----------



## sitarro (Mar 6, 2006)

archangel said:
			
		

> Canada Geese...Canadian Geese...who says which is correct again? and even if either or other is correct who really cares? I make mistakes in here as do all...sometimes I go back and correct other times I don't...as if everyone in here can claim to not make grammer errors...I dare ya to name one who is error free!




It has nothing to do with typos Arch, it has to do with a common mistake being brought up on a messageboard. I think Abbey did a great job at trying to be as nonthreatening as possible. I also tried to qualify my comments with the fact that I am a "bird person" and may be a bit oversensitive to this common mistake. It wasn't either of us preaching to the many who pepper their posts with typos. I know that if I don't proof read my posts I will have typos, just a fact of life.

Another common mistake is the saying . . . "I could care less"....what???? Is that what you meant to say? The correct saying is . . . "I couldn't care less"....has a little more meaning doesn't it? It isn't hairs it's hair. It isn't fishes, it's fish. It isn't deers, it's deer. 

It is about our language, there are enough assholes screwing it up. An Oscar was presented for a "song" that butchers our language last night. How can you make such a big deal about closing our borders but neglect language . Even that hypocrite, dimwitted drunk, Michael Savage pushes the importance of language. :usa:


----------



## Nienna (Mar 6, 2006)

archangel said:
			
		

> Canada Geese...Canadian Geese...who says which is correct again? and even if either or other is correct who really cares? I make mistakes in here as do all...sometimes I go back and correct other times I don't...as if everyone in here can claim to not make grammer errors...I dare ya to name one who is error free!


I make them. I have even caught *gasp* _Abbey_ making one or two. 
Some people are just more interested in the subject than others. Grammarians shouldn't jump down people's throats, but we shouldn't ridicule those who are interested in grammar, either. Come on now... everybody play nicely!


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Mar 6, 2006)

sitarro said:
			
		

> It has nothing to do with typos Arch, it has to do with a common mistake being brought up on a messageboard. I think Abbey did a great job at trying to be as nonthreatening as possible. I also tried to qualify my comments with the fact that I am a "bird person" and may be a bit oversensitive to this common mistake. It wasn't either of us preaching to the many who pepper their posts with typos. I know that if I don't proof read my posts I will have typos, just a fact of life.
> 
> Another common mistake is the saying . . . "I could care less"....what???? Is that what you meant to say? The correct saying is . . . "I couldn't care less"....has a little more meaning doesn't it? It isn't hairs it's hair. It isn't fishes, it's fish. It isn't deers, it's deer.
> 
> It is about our language, there are enough assholes screwing it up. An Oscar was presented for a "song" that butchers our language last night. How can you make such a big deal about closing our borders but neglect language . Even that hypocrite, dimwitted drunk, Michael Savage pushes the importance of language. :usa:


I was laughing at the thought of you  ing when 3-6 Mafia won their Oscar.


But then I got sad because 3-6 Mafia is very very bad.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 6, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I was laughing at the thought of you  ing when 3-6 Mafia won their Oscar.
> 
> 
> But then I got sad because 3-6 Mafia is very very bad.




How did I know that you would pick up on that reference? One tiny sentence in that whole post and you caught it, I'm impressed.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Mar 6, 2006)

sitarro said:
			
		

> How did I know that you would pick up on that reference? One tiny sentence in that whole post and you caught it, I'm impressed.


My field of vision is improved with my hat on backwards  :


----------



## Abbey Normal (Mar 6, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> I make them. I have even caught *gasp* _Abbey_ making one or two.
> Some people are just more interested in the subject than others. Grammarians shouldn't jump down people's throats, but we shouldn't ridicule those who are interested in grammar, either. Come on now... everybody play nicely!



Well, now, I never said I was perfect.   It struck me funny to think of all the geese carrying passports to prove they were Canadian.   

I think _most_ of us were playing nicely.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Mar 6, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> My field of vision is improved with my hat on backwards  :



I understand that in some circles, those are fighting words.


----------



## Nienna (Mar 6, 2006)

Anyone notice that, in the the thread title, "geese" is spelled g-e-a-s-e?


----------



## misterblu (Mar 6, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Anyone notice that, in the the thread title, "geese" is spelled g-e-a-s-e?



Hrm.  How did that happen? :halo:


----------



## misterblu (Apr 26, 2006)

Here are a few more random shots taken at Pt. Defiance Park yesterday.  Shot with a 50mm f/1.4 @ ISO 100.  All were shot at f/4 except the one @ f/2.  In order to get most of these, I had to get within 5-10 feet.  A few of them had me within arms reach. IOW, none of these images are cropped in any way. 





















Difficult lighting.  Posted 'cause I thought it was funny.  This goose thinks she's a flamingo.  






f/2 - nice, creamy, DOF:


----------

